# D700 shots, still rocking in 2016



## ruifo (Sep 23, 2016)

Still getting excellent results from the Nikon D700 in 2016. Great colors, all around. Still quite good for night shots and portraits as well. A true legend...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/albums/72157673702105676





Otoño Azul by ruifo, on Flickr





Adler Planetarium Skyline Walk by ruifo, on Flickr





Flames by ruifo, on Flickr





Viva Mexico by ruifo, on Flickr





Lonely Rider by ruifo, on Flickr





Fire by ruifo, on Flickr





Battle Creek Tower by ruifo, on Flickr





D700 Back by ruifo, on Flickr





D700 + 85mm by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 23, 2016)

I bet it's just as good as it was in 2012!  I loved my D700 and only traded it in for a D800/810


----------



## Peeb (Sep 23, 2016)

These are not proof of a great camera- they are proof of a great photographer.  Well done!


----------



## nerwin (Sep 24, 2016)

The D700 is still a low light monster, that 12mp sensor was hard to beat for a long time. 

Great shots!


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2016)

Peeb said:


> These are not proof of a great camera- they are proof of a great photographer.  Well done!


Which is why chasing camera technology (gotta-have-the-latest-and-greatest) is so often a fools game.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice, great camera, great photographer


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2016)

I still use mine on a regular basis.  It's probably pushing 250K on the shutter, is scratched, scraped, and banged, but works like a hot damn!


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2016)

That sounds good. I think I pour me a Hot Damn right now.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2016)

My D700 is much like the car I drive.  It'll get replaced when the wheels fall off.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 24, 2016)

kundalini said:


> My D700 is much like the car I drive.  It'll get replaced when the wheels fall off.


Wasn't aware that the D700 even HAD wheels.


----------



## manny212 (Sep 25, 2016)

Howdy cowboy ! by manny herreria, on Flickr

won't give mine up


----------



## manny212 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bruna by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Sep 25, 2016)

Peeb said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > My D700 is much like the car I drive.  It'll get replaced when the wheels fall off.
> ...


How then, do you suppose I change aperture and shutter speeds on-the-fly so quickly and never take the camera away from my face?


... and that should sound like this...


----------



## flosphotos (Jan 9, 2017)

I just got d700 in december & im so in love with it. I don't regret getting an older camera because it's amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 9, 2017)

So im looking to buy a used d700 what specific parts should i look/check for in the camera to make sure it's fine?


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 9, 2017)

Evan55T said:


> So im looking to buy a used d700 what specific parts should i look/check for in the camera to make sure it's fine?


Buy one from KEH. Wait for 10 or 15% coupon(sign up for their emails) That would make an EX grade around $700 and give you a 6 month warranty..


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 9, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> Evan55T said:
> 
> 
> > So im looking to buy a used d700 what specific parts should i look/check for in the camera to make sure it's fine?
> ...



Well since the thread is about d700's i went to my local camera shop today and took some shots on a memory card had it uploaded at another camera shop and the shutter count is about 2300. I could be reading it incorrectly i'll try again today at home...

Yup, basically a barnyard find and aesthetically the d700 looks to be in good shape. The guy is asking about 600-700 for it, i'll do more research but i mean...

^3 month warranty on this camera btw


----------



## kundalini (Jan 12, 2017)

Evan55T said:


> ...and the shutter count is about 2300.


at 2300, I bet they throw the training wheels in for free.

The D700 is a solid performer and the price you quoted is the exact reason I won't sell mine for an updated model.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 12, 2017)

kundalini said:


> Evan55T said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the shutter count is about 2300.
> ...



I think i just got lucky with the find, and what do you mean by training wheels lol? More free stoof pl0x?


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 12, 2017)

And btw i'm not totally sure about this but since the d700 is sort of an older model camera will newer lenses/current lenses be able to fit on the d700, ik there are some lenses that won't fit on this certain type of camera other then the obv dx/APS-C ones. 
If anyone that has a d700 could tell me more about which lenses aren't/are compatable with the older camera that wud be great  Thanks.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 12, 2017)

You can put just about any Nikon "F" mount lens on a D700. For the oldest non-AI lenses (these were all manual focus) you cannot mount them unless they have been modified, these are lenses from the late '70's back to around 1960. Many of these lenses were converted so they work and my sister still has a few of these that she had converted and uses on her D700. Any auto-focus lens from Nikon will work on the D700.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 13, 2017)

AFAICS the D3 and D700 can already operate the newest feature, which would be electronic apertures.

These are marked by an "E" in the name of the lens, for example AF-S 70-200mm f2.8 *E* VR FL or PC-E 24mm f3.5; the "E" replaces the "G" of other AF-S lenses, which means gelded / no aperture ring on the lens. Before that we got "D" on AF and some AF-S lenses, which means "distance" and states that the flash gets distance information from this lens; older AF lenses dont have any such special letter.

There is also an "E-Series" kind of lenses, a sort-of cheap lens back then, which however to todays standards have pretty good built, and of which some are very beloved (for example the Nikon 100mm f2.8 E-Series). These have nothing to do with the new "E" lenses,.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you guys 

So all big name brand lenses work well, but do all the 3rd party lenses work well like tamron, samyang, zeiss, etc.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 13, 2017)

I bet you taught that D700 everything it knows


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey just bought my new d700 recently and i've been hearing pretty good things about it and love it so far 
The only negative thing or "rumor" i've heard was that the CF memory cards would fail a lot and since there is only 1 memory card slot all your stuff would be erased (given the CF memory card not uploading correctly)?

Few things i wanted to ask in regards to this...
-Do the CF memory cards often fail/corrupt is this true or just a rumor and is there any way to prevent this?
-How many of you with d700's shoot at events like weddings or other big events and do u use it professionally as well even though the d700 only comes with 1 slot?

Thanks guys


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2017)

You're worring about mostly internet rumor stuff. For a long time, only one card slot was the norm. CF Cards have been great for me. OLD, IBM Microdrives did fail after some use, and I think that might be what you've heard about. Kind of like a friend's son who told/asked me, "So, it's true, vinyl records were more durable than CD's, right?"


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 24, 2017)

Urban Legend !!!!!!


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 24, 2017)

Use a good CF card and you should expect no problems. My CF's have never had a problem. I hope the new XQD prove as reliable.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2017)

I used CF in my old Sony 828 (which is still going strong in the hands of my daughter in law).  I never had a problem.


----------

